# No DishOnline feature???



## jrob (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a vip622 with the L4.48 software update and have connected my receiver to my broadband internet. When i check the connection it states both the broadband and phone line or ok. My problems is, I dont have any selection for the dishonline feature. When I go to where it is supposed to be in the menu, it is not there...Is this a software problem or maybe a receiver problem???


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

jrob said:


> I have a vip622 with the L4.48 software update and have connected my receiver to my broadband internet. When i check the connection it states both the broadband and phone line or ok. My problems is, I dont have any selection for the dishonline feature. When I go to where it is supposed to be in the menu, it is not there...Is this a software problem or maybe a receiver problem???


Jrob,
:welcome_s
At TV1, It should be located as #5 after pressing the DVR button once, on your remote.
If it isn't, you may want to try a hard-reset. Pull the power cord, wait 10 seconds, and plug it back in.


----------



## jrob (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope, still no luck..I pulled the power cord and waited but still no selection for dishonline..The menu only has four options and cancel.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

jrob said:


> Nope, still no luck..I pulled the power cord and waited but still no selection for dishonline..The menu only has four options and cancel.


Both my 622's are on 4.48, and both have DishOnline as the 5th option. Do you have an direct Dish Account, or do you receive your Dish service bundled through another Telcom....like AT&T?


----------



## epontius (Jul 19, 2007)

jrob said:


> Nope, still no luck..I pulled the power cord and waited but still no selection for dishonline..The menu only has four options and cancel.


What four options do you have?

Erik


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Interesting. I don't have the Dishonline either. It was there at one point because I looked at it. On 4.48 thru AT&T.

My Recordings 1
Movies & More 2
TV Entertainment 3
USB Storage 4
Cancel 0


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ken Green said:


> Both my 622's are on 4.48, and both have DishOnline as the 5th option. Do you have an direct Dish Account, or do you receive your Dish service bundled through another Telcom....like AT&T?


That would make sense. Dish probably won't deal directly with an AT&T, or other provider, customer since there's no way to bill them directly. Good thought.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Sure there is, they charge for PPV orders and it shows up on my AT&T bill.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I called AT&T and they claim it should be there.... they are looking into it.


----------



## jrob (Jan 11, 2008)

I have AT&T also. I called them and they directed me to point dish and check switch and then turn the receiver off for thirty minutes.....Still no dishonline feature....Is there any way to maybe have the software update download again???......1 my recordings- 2 movies and more- 3 tv entertainment- 4usb storage- 0 cancel...


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

jrob said:


> I have AT&T also. I called them and they directed me to point dish and check switch and then turn the receiver off for thirty minutes.....Still no dishonline feature....Is there any way to maybe have the software update download again???......1 my recordings- 2 movies and more- 3 tv entertainment- 4usb storage- 0 cancel...


30 Minutes?? :lol:

I'd guess this is an At&t issue. DishOnline and PPV is probably set up as some sort of different billing between Dish and the Telcom's....just a guess, but sounds logical.

There is no means of a user forcing another software download. The receivers are targeted, and once spooled, taken out of the que. I'd imagine it is possible for Dish to resend the upload, but as you know, you cannot deal with Dish for technical support.

I suppose you could ask a At&t tech about getting another upload, though I really don't think that will do any more than unplugging the receiver for 30 minutes.


----------



## envirolab (Jan 21, 2008)

I just received my Dish service on 1/14 and was looking forward to DishOnline but then I couldn't find it. Talked to reps and got the story that I just found online here. According to Dish, since I bundled with AT&T I can't get DishOnline. I even have the 722! What a letdown. My guess is that this isn't some billing issue between AT&T and Dish but it's more likely that AT&T doesn't want their network swamped with IP based movie downloads which could degrade their (AT&T's) own services.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

envirolab said:


> I just received my Dish service on 1/14 and was looking forward to DishOnline but then I couldn't find it. Talked to reps and got the story that I just found online here. According to Dish, since I bundled with AT&T I can't get DishOnline. I even have the 722! What a letdown. My guess is that this isn't some billing issue between AT&T and Dish but it's more likely that AT&T doesn't want their network swamped with IP based movie downloads which could degrade their (AT&T's) own services.


I believe it is a billing issue. The downloads come directly from a DISH server via Broadband. Perhaps AT&T does not want to handle all the billing data, though, as I understand it, AT&T customers can order DISH PPV, and then be billed from AT&T. 
At least that answers the OP's original question why he doesn't get DishONLINE.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I just hooked up my 622 to my network a few days ago. Trust me, you're not missing anything by not getting dishonline. $5 for a new movie in SD. $3 for some old movie in SD. I even saw a movie from 2003 for $5. Ridiculous.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> I just hooked up my 622 to my network a few days ago. Trust me, you're not missing anything by not getting dishonline. $5 for a new movie in SD. $3 for some old movie in SD. I even saw a movie from 2003 for $5. Ridiculous.


You are so right on!!!


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

tomcrown1 said:


> You are so right on!!!


Yup, not much selection and overpriced. I've had Dishonline for awhile and have yet to order anything. On the other hand, I've been watching programs online through Netflix every day. They've got 6000 movies & tv shows and there's no limit anymore on how often you can view. Dish needs to restructure DishOnline.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

The ONLY thing I want from Dishonline is remote scheduling. I know a lot of people use Slingboxes for this but I don't really have a need for all that.


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

bigshew said:


> Yup, not much selection and overpriced. I've had Dishonline for awhile and have yet to order anything. On the other hand, I've been watching programs online through Netflix every day. They've got 6000 movies & tv shows and there's no limit anymore on how often you can view. Dish needs to restructure DishOnline.


So I am assuming you have a media server hooked up to your Display alongside your 622 to view Netflix. I am interested in this but am not ready to set up a computer close by. Seems like there would be another way to stream Netflix since my 622 is running of ethernet, and my HD DVD player is Ethernet connected


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I've seen DishONLINE active on ViP622 last days; the box exist in AT&T account with 622HZ DVR.


----------

